# C P S Central Warranties



## dstppy (May 22, 2014)

Does anyone have any actual experience with CPS Central and claims?

The Gray Market 5Dmk3 that's listed on the front-page, the company says the warranty comes from that company. Looking them up, I see some mixed reviews (mostly cell phones) so I shied away initially.

On Lens Authority, however, that is THEIR third party warranty, and I trust the LR people as much as here.

It's essentially an insurance plan that you have to use THEIR repair shop; just wanted to know if anyone has actually used them.

Thanks guys.

-Ernie


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2014)

Purchase with a credit card that doubles the warranty, and get a reliable warranty just in case the original does not pan out.

Call B&H or Adorama and see if they will match the price.


----------



## dstppy (May 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Purchase with a credit card that doubles the warranty, and get a reliable warranty just in case the original does not pan out.
> 
> Call B&H or Adorama and see if they will match the price.



You posted this 5 minutes after I decided to bite on it. ;D

I gotta get serious about selling those bodies now. Once you put high-priced stuff on CL, the jerk wads really come out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Purchase with a credit card that doubles the warranty, and get a reliable warranty just in case the original does not pan out.
> ...



If you want to sell it to me, I can send you a cashiers check, and make it out for a extra $5,000. If you refund $2500 of that extra to me, you can keep the other $2500 for your service. A Courier will pick up the camera tomorrow.


----------



## dstppy (May 26, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


That'd be funny except I have been heavily using craigslist lately and . . . ye gods . . . I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...


 
Our local Craigslist has been remarkably free of this type of thing for several months now. They've changed it so that Robots have a tough time responding to listings.


----------



## dstppy (May 26, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Our local Craigslist has been remarkably free of this type of thing for several months now. They've changed it so that Robots have a tough time responding to listings.



I only had one "mail it to me" scam. The responses all go to my spam folder (yahoo) which I can't seem to correct. I suspect a lot of inquiries I respond to get lost in spam because I use the Craigslist mail.

One guy offered me $600 for a like-new 5Dmk2 . . . I just don't bother responding to these people.


----------

